# Marvel's Daredevil: The Complete First Season Coming to Blu-ray Nov. 8th



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> "Marvel's Daredevil is a well-scripted, beautifully acted
> 
> superhero saga that is surprisingly impressive."
> 
> ...


----------

